# Z-Tune!!!!!



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hahaha; that got your attention!!

Well we (me and Shin-San) spent most of today fitting the Z-tune wings and front bumper to Shin's ProSpec BNR34 demo car. 

The fitting quality as with all Nismo products was excellent, and fitted straight on, with a bit of Japanese reading!! Wings aligned up perfectly, and same with the bumper. 

The wings look awesome in the flesh, and look miles better than the pics suggest. Gives the car a very purposeful and WIDE stance at the front. Z-tune bumper is more subtle than the original nismo bumper IMO, but im still undecided. As long as Shins happy!!!  

These are just some early pics to show you guys the Z-tune kit. More to come, i guess, from Shin, once its all cleaned up.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Thank you for your help today. 
I haven't seen the bumper well yet, but the Z-tune type front bumper looks ok.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I think I just creamed myself...

That is STUNNING! :smokin:


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

That is a beautiful car !


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

wow.

very nice indeed


----------



## R34_GODZILLA (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats a breath taking gtr u got there mate!!!!


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi Shin

Your car looks even better now with the Z tune wings and no stickers!

I havent seen it in the flesh, but I would probably prefer the bonnet painted in black.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking good Shin. Still not liking the wings I'm afraid, but that bumper is just sex. Can't stop looking at it I love stuff that you really have to look at to make sure it's aftermarket. Sure beats those F&F type OTT stuff you see on some cars. So I guess there is nothing more to do to your car!! Could this be the first ever "finished" GTR


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Have to disagree with Dino, I think those wings look great.
Can't beat the 'real-thing' products too


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

are these wings CF or aluminuim?

btw - looks fantastic!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

That looks very very good and also a bit mean since the car is black.

I was under the impression the car was getting sold last year or so? Didn´t you find a buyer Shin or why did you keep it?

Regards,
Perra


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I have to say I'm not liking the wings either, I can't help but think it makes the car look like its got panel damage as opposed to be being something that totally compliments the car (like Nismo aerokit traditionally is).

Totally agree with DCD though, that car blows any F&F OTT rubbish out of the water. :smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I think the front end looks absolutely stunning, bumper and wings. Have to say, that bumper has grown on me and definately completes the look with the wings. 

I do feel that the rear needs beefing up like the JGTC cars for it to look complete, without it I feel it makes the rear quarters look too tame and unbalanced compared to the 'mean as' front end. 

It looks incredible in Black. The car is looking really good. I'd prefer the bonnet painted too.

Shin,

What's that pipe coming out the rear for and how come there is no rear diffuser? 

Regards
Nito


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Durzel,

Yes, it is what I was worried.
Usually people change front sections when they crashed the car from front.
But now, I just feel "who cares" because there are two types of people who believe something or not.
Oh, just for your information, my car has no accident history.

Perra, I haven't sold the car.
Everytime I almost sell the car, I can't decide it to go.
But still, I might sell the car if someone offers the right money.

Regards,

Shin


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

shin do you have any pics of the z tune rear lights??? need some asap, if so please send to
[email protected]


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Nito,

The pipe is the one from Oil Catch Tank to prevent spin by my own oil in case of engine blow.
To balance the front and rear downforce, I took the rear diffuser off.
I'm using higher rear wing stay and it gets more rear downforce than standard rear downforce, and low height produces more downforce as well.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Shin, like I've said to you many times, NEVER sell your car

Cem, I think one of the main reason I don't like the wings is that they are not CF or Al. Being FRP you can see the imperfections on the surface (not that there are many being a Nismo part). But I'm a tight @rse when it comes to stuff like that...

Cardiff R33...there are no Z-tune rear lights. There is however the Nismo GT rear LED kit for the lights which looks like this:


























Or the Auto Select kit:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

your a star, watch this space!!!!


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

shin i love the looks of your car and dino those LED lights are cool


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

anyone know if the lenses on standard lights are the same as lhe LED ones?? they look it!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yes they are you just replace the inside units


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks mate and top quality pictures mate!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

auto select or Nismo GT? i prefer the auto selct ones...

opinions.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wings and bumper look really good top car


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

Haribo said:


> auto select or Nismo GT? i prefer the auto selct ones...
> 
> opinions.


from the pictures shown i would have to agree


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

woah! thats one of the best lookin' R34s i've seen! awsome job!


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Looking very nice Shin, looks Stealth like.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Having fitted the wings, along with Shin, i can honestly say that the quality of them (even though they are FRP) is superb. I asked Shin this question a couple of weeks ago, and obviously he couldn't give an exact answer.

But after fitting them yesterday; what can i say. Superb panel gaps (same as stock), and fit straight on first time. And proper FRP construction, which is not flimsy/paper like!! True Nismo quality.

Now my wallets itching....!!!


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

Shin,

Your car is looking fantastic - love the whole Z-tune look!

Maybe we could come down and get some pics of your car for our next game?

Phil


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi everyone.
Thank you for your comments.
I'm getting used to the looks.

Hi Phil,
I hope you are well.
Thank you for a copy of the game. I have just received it this morning.

Regards,

Shin


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Didn't think you could make the car look any better so its nice to be proved wrong 

Definitely yours and Cems Nur are the best R34's I have ever had the pleasure of being a passenger in 

Also nice to see a demo car with no stickers on.

Please don't sell her until I get to go on track with you


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

I think the Z-Tune look is something of an acquired taste, but it is one which I am rapidly acquiring.

The front splitter looks like it's the original one - it's not the same as the one on the Z-Tune pics I've seen which doesn't have those vents in the middle. Was there a reason for not fitting the Z-Tune one?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I guess you haven't seen the price of the Nismo carbon front diffuser...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

DCD said:


> I guess you haven't seen the price of the Nismo carbon front diffuser...


I bet it's over 50 quid


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Hmm, "carbon" and "Nismo".. those two words together normally mean £thousands.


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

Shame, as the non-vented one matches the cleaner lines of the new bumper rather better than the old one. Still looks good with the old one, though, so I don't suppose it would be worth spending a lot on it. 

Is anyone going to make a nice cheap replica of it then?




OK, OK... I'll get me coat.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

well done shin!! you be mad to sell! keep her god dammit! 

your along with the mines demo car yours is the most amazing R34 around!


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

look behind the front wings vent, is there what i think is a perfectly spaced keying from some little kid?

or is it whats left of stickers?

Ent


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nah mate; its definitely whats left of the stickers. Im aure the car will be cleaned very soon, and maybe some new pics posted up, with shins photography skills!!! 

I just couldn't resist putting the pics up the night we finished it off!! 

Shin; glad the looks are growing on you. You'll have to leave the car with me, so i can also get use to, to the new looks, and maybe you won't notice the number plate change when you come back to pick it up!!!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Virdee,

Good morning.
I've polished a bit yesterday, and went to drive with Cem.
I might have to polish once again soon, though. 

Regards,

Shin


----------



## skyline swift (Aug 20, 2003)

shin that car of yours looks very nice indead ;-)
i might sell my scooby and forget about buying a house just to make you a nice offer on your mint car haha

keep up the good work.... .


z-tune looks rule


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Running in the car with Cem!!! Still on 0.6bar!!!


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

How much lift do the wings remove from the car at speed??

must be a very good mod on a high speed car
is this the car from the GTR dvd that went round nubergring??
if it is it stunned my m8 who is a biker he couldnt belive the speeds


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

looking absolutely gorgeous Shin :smokin: 

Hopefully see her In the flesh soon.

Cheers 

Rob


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yes this is the car that is on the Duke Nissan Skyline GTR DVD. And yeh the same car that Dirk drove around the 'Ring


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congrats Shin.
Looking  as always


----------



## HkTypeR (Sep 12, 2004)

subtle but adds extra agressiveness to the car


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Love the front wings, awesome


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice M3 mirrors


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

simply awesome.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Bumper yes, wings no. I appreciate what they do but they just look like bashed wings.

I love those CF mirrors though!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Shin - your car is looking superb ...as ever really


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Shin, im pleased you still have your car, the best 34 about... its not blue, and it sometimes gets a little grubby!!! 

bumper is subtle! nice, wings... not sure on them, but i expect they will grow on me!


----------



## Antquinn (Jul 22, 2005)

First time I saw this car was on the SKYLINE GTR dvd and was being race round the nurenburg ring, what a car! looks stunning looked very sexy with the strips up the side like the blue and white ones in the dvd. What BHP is it running now?


----------



## US_R33 (Aug 21, 2005)

absolutely love how the car looks . if only somebody made those fenders for the R33 

as for those LED tail lights, anybody know where i could pick up something like that for the R33??? preferably not the kind that replaces the entire tail light housing as those are very expensive and i have better mods to spend that kind of money on  any links on a do it yourself setup?

sorry for the slight thread jack Shin

Late,
Daniel


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Shin, your car was gorgeous before you fitted those bits, now it just looks absolutely awesome . . . Loving the Z-Tune parts


----------

